# Shiny spots on newly stained deck?!



## DustMight (May 22, 2009)

Hi all,
I just stained my deck yesterday after doing a thorough job washing and stripping it. The wood wasn't in great condition, not being treated in years previously, and there was a lot of variation in how much stain it sucked up. I tried to spray enough to make sure the wood was saturated and did what I thought was a good job at brushing over to spread it out.
24 hours later the deck still looks wet and there are some spots that are extremely shiny. The deck is dry to the touch but very slippery. I know I used too much stain in some spots and it has filmed over.
What can I do about this? The deck hasn't completely dried yet. I don't mind the shiny look but I'm afraid the deck will be too slippery and may peel over time.
Please Help with any suggestions!
Thanks


----------



## BMDealer (Dec 9, 2008)

Where are you located? What type finish, oil - latex? reason I'm asking is that shiny spots can be caused by a couple things. First is that there was less penetration and more film build in areas, probably caused by previous coating. The other is called flashing, flashing results when someone paints to late in the day and the temp drops in the evening causing the paint to dry at different rates. For us in the North East if you were to paint with oil, that has a longer dry time, late into the afternoon and then the temp went from 80 to 40 you would pretty much expect to see some shiny spots the next morning. Spring is a tough time because of these temp variations.........


----------



## DustMight (May 22, 2009)

I'm in Chicago and the weather was pretty stable the day I stained, mid 70s and dropped to 50s at night. I used an oil finish, Wolman F&P. The deck is cedar.
I'm thinking about taking some mineral spirits and rubbing down the shiny spots to reduce the film. Do you think that will work or do more bad than good?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

*You have 'pooling' or 'puddling'*

It should have been back-brushed after spraying
Most oil-based products, and most latex stains, should always be back-brushed after spraying or rolling (especially on decks)

At this point, just let it weather/wear naturally

Another coat properly applied now may make it look good...or may make it look messier

If after a time (this fall) it's still an issue, then try another coat (properly back-brushed or simply brushed on) to even it out

Do not attempt to "dull" the shiny spots with mineral spirits
Not only is that not likely to work, it could make it worse


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sanded?!?!??!*

Why wasn't the deck sanded?!

>>> If it hasn't been done in 10 years...IT'S TIME.

My Construction-Heart Redwood deck is 13 yrs-old this year. I sanded the main deck floor 3 yrs. ago with a 12" x 18" Vibrating-plate sander.
Last year, I sanded the spindles, handrails, 2" x 10" skirtboards, 2" x 12" stringers, and the 4" x 4" posts.
(Grain was getting pretty "ridged" on steps & traffic lanes)

Stripping chemical used...ZERO.
Appearance now??..........Like new.
Pressure washer??..........Don't need.
Variation of stain absorption...ZERO.
Used the Flood Deck cleaner/brightener a couple days b4 my sanding-blitz.

No fuzzy wood...No ridged grain...No blotchy spots.
Just evenly absorbed stain into strong/open wood fibers due to sanding.

>>> All YOU have now is a CLEAN, fuzzy old deck, that never will absorb stain evenly, due to all the Chemical/UV/traffic-degraded old wood fibers.

My stain?? 
Good-ol' Sikkens SRD #089 Redwood.

Sand the deck....:thumbup:

Faron


----------



## DustMight (May 22, 2009)

That's what I thought. Thanks for the advice! First time I ever stained a deck like that. I figured it was pooling but didn't think I used that much. I've been reading online and found some other people with this problem with Wolman F&P. I guess it doesn't penetrate the wood wuite as well as other stains.


----------

